# Tank Sizes for custom applications



## Lew93b (6 mo ago)

Thinking about cutting down the glass that I have from different broken tanks to make a sump for my daughters 20 high tank and a tank for breeding shrimp to be able to use the shrimp as a snack source for my big tank. my thought on the tanks were a 24x16x30 for the sump about 49 gallons which I might use as a breeding tank/grow out tank for the inhabitants of my big tank. and for the shrimp tank I was thinking 24x12xUnknown if I do 10 high that would be about 12 gallons If I do 12 that would be about 15 gallons what do you guys think of these dimensions espically for the shrimp tank these tanks would be connected in a loop with the sump pumping into the shrimp tank which would then overflow into the 20 high tank which would then overflow into the sump.


----------



## JARREDKING (Nov 8, 2021)

do you have some photos of the tank ?


----------



## Lew93b (6 mo ago)

I ca probably find some of my daughters tank but the other two tanks i would be building my self and my biggest question is for shrimp would you do a tank with a depth of 10 inches or 12 inches or another height all together and why?


----------

